# Orchestral Music for picture



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

My first try to make orchestra music on PC


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

In the second video, the edit of the movements of the musicians does not appear to fit the sound of the music. I think this will be noticed by others.


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

Larkenfield 
I just took an orchestra video from other piece and put it to my own )))

Some more of my PC orchestra works)


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Fhistorical-drama-theme


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Ffor-children


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Fsearching-for-faith


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Fwaiting-for-savior


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Fprelude-god-is-love


__
https://soundcloud.com/grafray%2Fchrist-is-risen


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, OK. I get it now. Best wishes with your videos. I think I’d rather just hear the music.


----------

